# Itunes genre, artist, album browse windows.



## antmeurs (Jan 22, 2009)

*Itunes 8.0-How to browse with Genre, Artist & Album window?* For some reason ever since I downloaded Itunes 8.0 on my Home imac G5, I can't get the 3 browsing windows to show up at the top. They were Genre, Artist, & Album windows located in line at the top and below those 3 windows were all of your music that you selected according to what category you were in.

Can someone help me figure out why I can't browse Itunes the older way with those windows?

Basically I want my Home PC Itunes to look like the photo I am posting.










Any help pleeeease???????


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Command+B

OR

View -> Show Browser


----------

